
Step into the Huge Factory Forging America’s Fancy New Trains - superfx
https://www.wired.com/2016/06/siemens-brightline-florida-factory-trains/
======
ChuckMcM
Those are pretty cool, I wish the self funded passenger rail was feasible in
California.

